
Pro-Indian ‘fake’ websites aimed at influencing decision-making in Europe - known
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-50749764
======
roenxi
The BBC World Service started broadcasts in Arabic in 1938. That is basically
the dawn of modern international propaganda. The media has likely been a
hotbed of lies for much longer but our main record of the situation is the
media so the evidence is scanty.

With that background, the story here is that the network has been identified
and catalogued. Someone somewhere in India is grossly negligent and/or stupid
if there isn't an organised group pushing pro-India stories and the general
existence of such a thing isn't newsworthy.

~~~
redpillor
Nobody in india is watches NDTV because they are part of urban naxal
propaganda.

you can see here
[https://www.barcindia.co.in/statistic.aspx](https://www.barcindia.co.in/statistic.aspx)

TRP of NDTV is lowest.

they do have enough Page Rank points on the internet but that too because of
their 'tech' subdomain called gadgets ndtv.

ndtv was supporting osama and hizbul terrorists. they sympathize with jihadis.

BBC is known for their hinduphobia
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_BBC#Anti-
Hind...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Criticism_of_the_BBC#Anti-
Hindu_bias_and_Indophobia)

ndtv is like bbc of india

------
pcx
One big success of our current BJP-controlled govt in India is their ability
to influence and control narrative on specific topics through targeted
disinformation. This is not just for internal issues but also for external
ones.

~~~
thewhitetulip
To be honest, they aren't influencing, they're threatening media houses. No
Indian news outlet except NDTV shows the truth because NDTV is suffering from
losses in revenue as Central leaders have boycotted NDTV for showing the
truth.

Look at how the anti CAA protests are shown in general media. They're blaming
opposition for everything

~~~
shi314
First time I learnt, news channel become more neutral when they are in loss.
Conventional Response is to produce more polarising narrative to gain more
views especially a target group that becomes loyal followers.

~~~
thewhitetulip
They're not "neutral"because they're in loss.

I remember since my childhood that NDTV has always been critical of the
government and that's why I liked it but due to Burkha Dutt, I started to
dislike the channel.

Now NDTV is the only channel which reports facts. You see Republic, Zee news
etc blatantly spread govt agenda. But that's not because they're in loss,
that's because they have sold their soul or never had one to begin with.

Also the media channels which kiss the emperors ring get contracts and are
gaining profit. They fear monger and STILL blame the opposition even though
BJP has ruled the county for six years. Of course you're surprised, you
created a new just to spread propaganda here! But worry not, we won't let it
happen and we have downvoting privileges, this isn't Twitter or Face book
where the one who shouts the loudest is true

~~~
rishav_sharan
The personal attack is uncalled for. This is not /r/india. The rest of your
post was insightful.

------
eklavya
Maybe they are trying to counter the default anti Indian narrative of most
western media outlets which sometimes takes an ugly embarrassing form
[https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-
india-29502062](https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-29502062)

~~~
kranner
What "default anti Indian narrative"?

Also, the cartoon you've linked to doesn't seem anti-Indian at all. I get that
people complained, but it's a cartoon: quite a gentle one at that.

~~~
shi314
Reuters Report about crimes against women showed how anti indian western media
is.

~~~
thewhitetulip
When stats provided by government show that India is unsafest for woman I
hardly see the "anti India" bias

~~~
thrwaway69
Source? 'unsafest' relative to which countries?

Edit: btw I am not saying India is safe by any measure. The official
statistics released by government doesn't match with what you say, be it
propaganda, reality or just lack of significant funding into researching these
stuff.

Without insightful data, how do you plan to combat anything? 'Growing' rape
rates has been used as an excuse to form internet surveillance, censorship
(porn ban? adult themed movies?) and other faucet of life. Did that reduce
rape rates? Rapes are increasing? Why? What is happening in a developing
country that makes it more vulnerable to rape cases if its true?

------
kayotetem
Finally BJP affiliation with fake news & their propaganda is being exposed.

~~~
owaislone
Finally? This has been known domestically for almost a decade now.

------
ijibi
Read this with a pinch of salt. BBC writes positive spin on Pakistan. (Or a
lot of anti Indian articles)

~~~
thewhitetulip
Is that the reason why these fake news outlets which sound like official
newspapers were shut down after EU Disinfo lab discovered them? Is that why
their websites haven't been updated and twitter and youtube is disabled?

------
hos234
It's like an arms race. With no Winner. Sort of like World War I trench
warefare.

~~~
thewhitetulip
To be honest, everyone has an agenda. So when BBC is critical of ISRO then it
is not propaganda, it is just racial bias.

But what these fake news outlets(which include leading mainstream media of
India) do is they blame opposition for everything.

A bridge had collapsed in Mumbai due to BJP govt alloting it 1 Rupee for
maintenance for that year and all channels were "questioning" the previous
congress CM.

"Built during Congress time 45yrs ago. It collapsed! Massive corruption
suspected"

They didn't say that BJP spent 1 Re for maintenance.

They find a way to blame opposition about everything. Even now, although
economy is screwed BJP wants to polarise the country by "throwing out
infiltrators", their genius idea is of making all 130crore people stand in
line to prove that they're Indian nationals and their parents are Indian born.
So basically everyone needs to give documents of their parents from the 80s!

And when opposition questions it BJP Media says "Opposition doing fear
mongering! Owaisi spreading deep hatred!" They literally name opposition
leaders and say anything they want to suit BJP agenda

~~~
hos234
I agree everyone has an agenda but if they are all just playing the same move
- Tit for Tat - provoke-react then what happens? Nothing. Stalemate.

Someone has to use some imagination and change the way they play the game.
Right now, one day propaganda of one side wins and another day propaganda of
another side wins. Its a trap.

~~~
thewhitetulip
I don't understand what you mean by tit for tat.

If BBC spreads something racist about Indians using their channels and Indian
media does the same then it doesn't really matter does it?

Propaganda works when it's dumped upon their audience it isn't like Indian
Media who sold themselves to BJP government are influential out of India.

But yes, Propaganda is bad.

------
throwawaysea
These days it seems to me that everyone is waging information wars against
each other in less than fair ways. Each side cherry-picks information (like
research or statistics) in a self-serving manner to drown out opposing views
with sheer volume, regardless of whether they are ultimately correct or not.
Censorship, deplatforming, fake/incomplete/misleading information, shaming,
doxxing/getting people fired, etc. are all employed regularly. When facing
such strategies, I don’t think either side can be blamed for using any
particular tactic - reaching a point of civil discourse requires
mutual/societal de-escalation.

In this case, the complaints against CAA seem overblown, and a lot of it
hinges on a slippery slope argument about ”what’s next”, where of course the
worst is assumed.

As an example [https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/caa-not-anti-muslim-
lo...](https://www.indiatoday.in/india/story/caa-not-anti-muslim-lots-of-
misconception-about-it-jitendra-singh-1630444-2019-12-22)

> Seeking to allay the "needless fear-psychosis" sought to be created in
> certain sections of the society, he said the only purpose of the Act is to
> ensure the wellbeing of the minorities who have been "persecuted on the
> basis of religion" in Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan.

> "The Citizenship Amendment Act is not anti-Muslim from any angle and the
> misconceptions and apprehensions surrounding the Act is unfounded and
> motivated," Singh told reporters here.

> The Union Minister of State for PMO said since Muslims are neither in
> minority in Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan nor do they face any
> persecution because of their religious affiliation in these countries which
> have Islam as their State religion, they are obviously not included in the
> Citizenship (Amendment) Act.

This seems reasonable to me. There’s a pathway for refugees to seek
citizenship, based on claims of religious/cultural persecution. Since the
majority in these nations are Muslims, it makes sense that they cannot claim
persecution under this law.

~~~
kranner
> In this case, the complaints against CAA seem overblown, and a lot of it
> hinges on a slippery slope argument about ”what’s next”, where of course the
> worst is assumed.

What's next has been plainly stated to be implementation of the NRC [1], which
in combination with the CAA will result in Muslims who don't have
documentation to prove where their parents were born being rendered stateless.
A large number of Indians don't have such documentation, but the CAA ensures
only Muslims (being excluded from the whitelist of religious identities listed
in the CAA) will be affected. It's not clear what would happen to them:
detention centres seem a distinct possibility as some have been constructed
and some are slated to be constructed.

The protest are commonly known as the "CAA and NRC" protests, so all this is
commonly understood. [2]

> This seems reasonable to me. There’s a pathway for refugees to seek
> citizenship, based on claims of religious/cultural persecution. Since the
> majority in these nations are Muslims, it makes sense that they cannot claim
> persecution under this law.

There are minority groups such as the Ahmadis that are widely persecuted in
Pakistan, Bangladesh and Afghanistan. [3] This law would consider them Muslims
and therefore ineligible for admission.

The only purpose of the CAA whitelist seems to be to exclude Muslims from
becoming Indian citizens. If the law's intent is to help people, it is not
reasonable to exclude anyone. If they are excluding people, the law's
intention is not what is being claimed. This is why tens of thousands of
people are protesting.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Register_of_Citizens](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Register_of_Citizens)
[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizenship_Amendment_Act_prot...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citizenship_Amendment_Act_protests)
[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Ahmadis](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Persecution_of_Ahmadis)

------
amriksohata
Though they are pro India, the word fake sounds like they are fake news, when
in fact they are just spinning existing news sites with an Indian positivity
spin.

Let's be honest most major states are doing this

~~~
ailideex
> Let's be honest most major states are doing this

Maybe if you exclude most western states/countries - not sure I have noticed a
pattern of US media talking it up - quite the contrary - and I have not really
gotten the impression that press of UK, Australia, France or Germany is in the
business of putting positive spins on domestic matters either.

~~~
jotm
Oh the UK media definitely does.

Example: Removing the working time limit? Let's ignore that it's going to lead
to more overtime even for those who don't want it, it will increase household
revenue! Good news everyone!

[https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5156079/brits-post-brexit-
over...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/5156079/brits-post-brexit-overtime-
boom-eu-limits/)

It's currently opt out if you want to work more than 48hrs/week, but scrapping
that law will make it _even better_ heh

~~~
wilsonrocks
The Sun is a terrible newspaper imo

